# Shopping on line



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?

ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?
> 
> ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...


Solo trucchi e accessori.
Per le scarpe lo farei pure, per il vestiario invece ho un occhio pessimo, senza aver prima provato ad indossare.
Che sito?


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Compro online, ma oggettistica.
Per quanto riguarda vestiario e scarpe no.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Solo trucchi e accessori.
> Per le scarpe lo farei pure, per il vestiario invece ho un occhio pessimo, senza aver prima provato ad indossare.
> Che sito?


Aliexpress. com... ci sono gli stivali che sto cercando io da una vita... ma le misure sono ammmmericane.... non so se fidarmi...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Compro online, ma oggettistica.
> Per quanto riguarda vestiario e scarpe no.


cose per la casa?


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> cose per la casa?


E non solo...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

a parte il caso specifico delle scarpe, volevo capire se vi trovate bene in generale ad acquistare su internet...

io sono un po' antica, nel senso che mi piglia l'ansia  di aver sbagliato acquisto, di prendere una fregatura...

ultimamente ho comprato un copripiumino e un quadro, mi sono trovata benissimo. ho amici che comprano solo online praticamente, per me è ancora l'ultima ratio...voi come state messi?


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non solo...


che te possino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: 

e sempre tutto ok? io ho preso una solaccia con un indumento che lasciamo stare


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a parte il caso specifico delle scarpe, volevo capire se vi trovate bene in generale ad acquistare su internet...
> 
> io sono un po' antica, nel senso che mi piglia l'ansia  di aver sbagliato acquisto, di prendere una fregatura...
> 
> ultimamente ho comprato un copripiumino e un quadro, mi sono trovata benissimo. ho amici che comprano solo online praticamente, per me è ancora l'ultima ratio...voi come state messi?


Secondo me puoi andare tranquilla.
Io ho comprato su ebay, amazon, anche su si ti di alcuni negozi che fanno vendita online direttamente e non ho mai avuto problemi.
In genere ci sono anche le recensioni, quindi dovresti poter stare tranquilla.


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> che te possino :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> e sempre tutto ok? io ho preso una solaccia con un indumento che lasciamo stare


Ho detto niente indumenti...


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> E non solo...


Vabbè. C'è ovviamente un "certo" tipo di oggettistica su cui hai molta più scelta e risparmi tantissimo. 



banshee ha detto:


> a parte il caso specifico delle scarpe, volevo capire se vi trovate bene in generale ad acquistare su internet...
> 
> io sono un po' antica, nel senso che mi piglia l'ansia  di aver sbagliato acquisto, di prendere una fregatura...
> 
> ultimamente ho comprato un copripiumino e un quadro, mi sono trovata benissimo. ho amici che comprano solo online praticamente, per me è ancora l'ultima ratio...voi come state messi?


Allora. Per:
- tecnologia (soprattutto)
- borse, bigiotteria, oggettistica varia, libri (e vabbè), trucchi, occhialini scrausi etc etc etc...
- intimo
Sempre benissimo.

Ah qualche vestitino pure l'ho preso... ma roba talmente economica che non mi avrebbe dato fastidio se fosse stata una sòla.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Secondo me puoi andare tranquilla.
> Io ho comprato su ebay, amazon, anche su si ti di alcuni negozi che fanno vendita online direttamente e non ho mai avuto problemi.
> In genere ci sono anche le recensioni, quindi dovresti poter stare tranquilla.


ma ci compri abitualmente?? o cerchi online solo se non trovi nei negozi?


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ho detto niente indumenti...


sì, intesi pure io  sempre rimanendo in tema, io presi solaccia :carneval:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Vabbè. C'è ovviamente un "certo" tipo di oggettistica su cui hai molta più scelta e risparmi tantissimo.
> 
> 
> Allora. Per:
> ...


ecco tipo libri e fumetti... io devo ricomprare assolutamente Video Girl Ai, tutta la collezione, rimasta sola soletta a casa del mio ex.... mi fido a prenderla online? magari sono tutti rovinati..


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco tipo libri e fumetti... io devo ricomprare assolutamente Video Girl Ai, tutta la collezione, rimasta sola soletta a casa del mio ex.... mi fido a prenderla online? magari sono tutti rovinati..


Ok.
Su amazon ti puoi fidare assolutamente, soprattutto se l'oggetto è nuovo. Alcuni oggetti sono gestiti da amazon stesso, altri da rivenditori comunque seri. Io compro tutto lì, non essendoci qui fumetterie e librerie decenti (ne sto aspettando per l'appunto uno, e forse a breve me ne compro un altro ).
Su ebay oltre ai rivenditori ci sono i privati. 
E' sempre indicato lo stato dell'oggetto e di solito corrisponde (anzi, io ho comprato una prima edizione della Fandango che è meglio di quel che mi aspettavo.. anche se mi è costicchiata, maledetta).
Anche in questo caso, se è nuovo dovrebbe essere nuovo.

E comunque: Amazon ha il suo servizio di resi che è affidabilissimo.
Per ebay ti consiglio sempre e comunque di usare paypal, che ti tutela benissimo nei confronti di spedizioni fuffe, oggetti non corrispondenti alla descrizione e consegne mancate.
Ti mette in contatto col venditore e se il venditore non risponde provvedono quelli di paypal a rimborsarti del tutto senza nemmeno obbligo di reso.
(Comunque dai sempre un occhio alle modalità di pagamento disponibili per il singolo articolo e alla possibilità di reso o meno)

Come scriveva Nicka, guarda i commenti degli acquirenti sui rivenditori e sugli acquisti per orientarti


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma ci compri abitualmente?? o cerchi online solo se non trovi nei negozi?


Abitualmente...non ho mai avuto problemi...
E come dice Spot certi siti sono assolutamente affidabili. Se non vuoi usato basta che appunto ti butti sul nuovo.


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Compro online, ma oggettistica.
> Per quanto riguarda vestiario e scarpe no.


stessa cosa... mai vestiario.


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> stessa cosa... mai vestiario.


Birbante...:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Birbante...:carneval:


ma perchè? :carneval:


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> ma perchè? :carneval:


:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> :carneval:


:fischio::angeletto:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?
> 
> ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...



Comprare on line è la migliore soluzione, questo per quanto riguarda certi miei acquisti. Per chi mi ha letto nel passato sa che uno dei miei hobbies è la coltivazione di piante sommerse, in acquario, creando paesaggi credetemi, stupendi! ora, quando cominciai la passione acquistavo dei prodotti per la fertilizzazione nei negozi specifici, spendendo all'incirca 150 euro ogni tre mesi. Guardando su internet lo stesso prodotto che il negoziante di fiducia mi vendeva a circa 25 euro, io su internet lo prendevo a circa 6 euro. Oggi evolvendomi e diventato un chimico provetto uso dei sali chimici e dei fertilizzanti biologici per agricoltura che con la spesa di circa venti euro basteranno per me per i miei figli e pure per i nipoti. 

Qualche giorno fa ho acquistato online dei tubi fluorescenti al costo di 70 euro circa, se avessi dovuto comprarli in negozio avrei speso almeno il doppio

No, vestiti e simili non ne compro tramite internet. Ho imparato che nel negozio stesso dove provo i capi di abbigliamento, che a volte il capo che mi piace, e che indosso, non mi sta assolutamente bene, mentre quello che credevo non mi stesse bene risulta essere tagliato a pennello sul mio corpo.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Aliexpress. com... ci sono gli stivali che sto cercando io da una vita... ma le misure sono ammmmericane.... non so se fidarmi...


cerca le tabelle comparative per le taglie e controlla le condizioni per la restituzione della merce.


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Aliexpress. com... ci sono gli stivali che sto cercando io da una vita... ma le misure sono ammmmericane.... non so se fidarmi...


Ah, cinesi. 
Aspettati tempi di consegna infiniti e qualità non ottimale allora. Per il resto mai usato quello, anche se famoso.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> a parte il caso specifico delle scarpe, volevo capire se vi trovate bene in generale ad acquistare su internet...
> 
> io sono un po' antica, nel senso che mi piglia l'ansia  di aver sbagliato acquisto, di prendere una fregatura...
> 
> ultimamente ho comprato un copripiumino e un quadro, mi sono trovata benissimo. ho amici che comprano solo online praticamente, per me è ancora l'ultima ratio...voi come state messi?


io abitualmente sto dall'altra parte della barricata, ovvero vendo online.

e sì solitamente quando devo trattare con le donne, mi sento più un terapista che un venditore.   diciamo che in Italia l'acquisto online è visto ancora come un mondo alieno.    quando tratto con gli stranieri perdo molto meno tempo.

probabilmente qui da noi c'è una percentuale di venditori truffatori più alta che altrove.  per questo le persone così più scettiche.


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

comunque, se si paga con carta di credito, prima di cominciare settare presso la banca la notifica sms di qualunque movimento carta, e se possibile la funzione di conferma tramite sms/password per qualunque transazione. A quel punto, soprattutto con quest'ultima opzione, si dovrebbe essere blindati da pericoli.


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque, se si paga con carta di credito, prima di cominciare settare presso la banca la notifica sms di qualunque movimento carta, e se possibile la funzione di conferma tramite sms/password per qualunque transazione. A quel punto, soprattutto con quest'ultima opzione, si dovrebbe essere blindati da pericoli.


è vero.   ma spesso il problema è nelle restituzioni e nei rimborsi.   soprattutto coi siti stranieri capita che il problema sia riuscire a farsi ridare indietro i soldi.

e spesso capita perchè non ci si premura di leggere le condizioni prima di acquistare.  e sai, c'è anche chi ti torna indietro dopo mesi e pretende che gli restituisci i soldi rendendoti della merce disfatta per sua colpa.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

perplesso ha detto:


> è vero.   ma spesso il problema è nelle restituzioni e nei rimborsi.   soprattutto coi siti stranieri capita che il problema sia riuscire a farsi ridare indietro i soldi.
> 
> e spesso capita perchè non ci si premura di leggere le condizioni prima di acquistare.  e sai, c'è anche chi ti torna indietro dopo mesi e pretende che gli restituisci i soldi rendendoti della merce disfatta per sua colpa.


ecco appunto, il problema è la restituzione con il sito straniero...


----------



## perplesso (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ecco appunto, il problema è la restituzione con il sito straniero...


la prima cosa è aprire immediatamente il pacchetto e fare delle foto dell'articolo acquistato.  ed in caso di diversità o difetto, segnalarlo immediatamente al sito.

se entro una settimana non si ottiene risposta, segnalare alle associazioni dei consumatori.

in nessun caso si deve rimandare indietro senza un previo accordo con il sito, altrimenti correte il rischio di perdere soldi e merce.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nobody ha detto:


> comunque, se si paga con carta di credito, prima di cominciare settare presso la banca la notifica sms di qualunque movimento carta, e se possibile la funzione di conferma tramite sms/password per qualunque transazione. A quel punto, soprattutto con quest'ultima opzione, si dovrebbe essere blindati da pericoli.


io sono tranquilla per quello, ho una ricaricabile associata a paypal e mi arriva il messaggino 

non è tanto per la paura della transazione economica, era mia curiosità anche capire se per voi è automatico o meno comprare online... per me no...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ah, cinesi.
> Aspettati tempi di consegna infiniti e qualità non ottimale allora. Per il resto mai usato quello, anche se famoso.


eh :unhappy:  infatti mi fido poco...però sembra ottimo...le mie amiche shoppingare me ne parlano bene...


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Son anni che compro online, compro di tutto. L'unica cosa che non comprerei sono cose delicate tipo una televisione che non può essere sballottata da un corriere sciatto.

Per il resto mi fido quasi sempre. Amazon ad esempio è una certezza, servizio di reso o rimborso tra i migliori al mondo. Ebay se si leggon bene i feedback anche è molto affidabile.

Per vestiti e scarpe esiste un trucco a volte. Si va in un negozio che vende il prodotto che ci serve, lo misuriamo e poi ordiniamo quella taglia o misura di scarpe online  Per capi non misurabili con questo metodo c'è un metodo rigorosamente scientifico, si chiama Botta di Culo 

Per Ultimo: mi interessa il tuo discorso sulle piante sommerse. Sai dopo 5 esami di botanica qualcosa la mastico


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Comprare on line è la migliore soluzione, questo per quanto riguarda certi miei acquisti. Per chi mi ha letto nel passato sa che uno dei miei hobbies è la coltivazione di piante sommerse, in acquario, creando paesaggi credetemi, stupendi! ora, quando cominciai la passione acquistavo dei prodotti per la fertilizzazione nei negozi specifici, spendendo all'incirca 150 euro ogni tre mesi. Guardando su internet lo stesso prodotto che il negoziante di fiducia mi vendeva a circa 25 euro, io su internet lo prendevo a circa 6 euro. Oggi evolvendomi e diventato un chimico provetto uso dei sali chimici e dei fertilizzanti biologici per agricoltura che con la spesa di circa venti euro basteranno per me per i miei figli e pure per i nipoti.
> 
> Qualche giorno fa ho acquistato online dei tubi fluorescenti al costo di 70 euro circa, se avessi dovuto comprarli in negozio avrei speso almeno il doppio
> 
> No, vestiti e simili non ne compro tramite internet. Ho imparato che nel negozio stesso dove provo i capi di abbigliamento, che a volte il capo che mi piace, e che indosso, non mi sta assolutamente bene, mentre quello che credevo non mi stesse bene risulta essere tagliato a pennello sul mio corpo.


ma che figata zzù clà non lo sapevo!! ma mi racconti solo le minchiate le cose fighe no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

scherzo tesoruccIO, mi mandi qualche foto? noi abbiamo un acquario da rimettere in sesto...:singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che figata zzù clà non lo sapevo!! ma mi racconti solo le minchiate le cose fighe no :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> scherzo tesoruccIO, mi mandi qualche foto? noi abbiamo un acquario da rimettere in sesto...:singleeye:



Questo è un acquario di qualche hanno fa. Ha circa due mesi, quindi la piantumazione delle piante è di circa un mese, pochissimo. Tutto dopo si evolve e prende forma tramite la potatura delle piante che sono cresciute. 

Se hai bisogno di dritte chiedi pure, non credere a nessun negoziante.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Questo è un acquario di qualche hanno fa. Ha circa due mesi, quindi la piantumazione delle piante è di circa un mese, pochissimo. Tutto dopo si evolve e prende forma tramite la potatura delle piante che sono cresciute.
> 
> Se hai bisogno di dritte chiedi pure, non credere a nessun negoziante.


ma che bello!  ma acqua dolce?


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che bello!  ma acqua dolce?


Eh si, l'unica pianta che sta in acqua di mare è la Posidonia


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma che bello!  ma acqua dolce?


Si si acqua dolce. 

I pesci non guardarli. quell'acquario è una trasformazione di un altro acquario. ho passato acqua e filtro da un acquario ad un altro, dopo i pesci li ho regalati per mettere dei pesci piccolissimi, da branco che servivano soltanto per i bambini e soprattutto per avere i nitrati( feci e mangime sviluppano nitrati) che servono alle piante. Dopo ancora sono scomparsi pure i pesci e somministravo fosfati e nitrati chimicamente.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh si, l'unica pianta che sta in acqua di mare è la Posidonia


non lo sapevo. allora le piante che ho visto io in mare nella barriera corallina che sono...alghe?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Eh si, l'unica pianta che sta in acqua di mare è la Posidonia



Ecco, bravo, e la io ci piglio le orate!  pe magnalle!


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> non lo sapevo. allora le piante che ho visto io in mare nella barriera corallina che sono...alghe?


Non sono ferrato nel marino, credo coralli.

Ma le alghe comunque sono ovunque, dove c'è acqua c'è alga.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono ferrato nel marino, credo coralli.
> 
> Ma le alghe comunque sono ovunque, dove c'è acqua c'è alga.


chiedo scusa sono ignorantissima in tema di piante. sia acquatiche sia normali, fiori, qualsiasi cosa.. per me sono tutte uguali :rotfl::rotfl:  in mezzo alla barriera corallina c'erano molte piante (ma a questo punto non erano piante)...:singleeye:


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eh :unhappy:  infatti mi fido poco...però sembra ottimo...le mie amiche shoppingare me ne parlano bene...


E allora vai tranquilla.
Ripeto: per tutelarti pagare con Paypal è un'ottima cosa.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

Mia figlia piu' piccola compra  quasi tutto tramite Amazon, ogni  tanto anche per me.

Dalla macchina  fotografica  ai borsoni alle  scarpe. 

Da quando e' partita hanno smesso di suonare al citofono,per le consegne.

Ha comprato scarpe da 120 euro a 49 molto belle.  Prima le ha provate in negozio per lei.

Per me le ha ordinate ed andavano bene senza averle provate.  

Ho due amiche sorelle che comprano on line da oltre dieci anni, qualunque cosa, pure i mobili.

UNA volta hanno avuto problemi di addebiti 'falsi' ma sono state rimborsate dalla banca.  La mia tra l'altro.

Spendono davvero pochissimo e ordinano ovunque.  

Pure a casa loro e' tutto un arrivo di pacchi e pacchettini e so che rendono senza problemi capi sbagliati.


----------



## ivanl (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?
> 
> ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...


A parte voli/vacanze, prendo giocattoli e attrezzature sportive; vestiti e scarpe vanno provati, quindi no.


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

Ecco che arriva il Piero Angela dei poveri  Leggete immaginando la musica di Quark in sottofondo 



banshee ha detto:


> non lo sapevo. allora le piante che ho visto io in mare nella barriera corallina che sono...alghe?


Si la maggior parte sono alghe, le altre sono ehm, animali 



Ultimo ha detto:


> Non sono ferrato nel marino, *credo coralli*.
> 
> Ma le alghe comunque sono ovunque, dove c'è acqua c'è alga.


I coralli non sono piante, sono la struttura abitativa di una delle più elementari e primigenie forme di vita, i polipi (da non confondere coi polpi che son molluschi). I polipi sono solo una delle varie fasi del ciclo vitale, ad esempio le meduse altro non sono che lo stadio successivo del polipo. La cosa affascinante di questo gruppo animale è che sono la prima manifestazione di cellule specializzate nel mondo animale. Prima della loro comparsa c'erano solo le spugne.

Vabè scusate mi son fatto prendere la mano


----------



## Nobody (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono tranquilla per quello, ho una ricaricabile associata a paypal e mi arriva il messaggino
> 
> non è tanto per la paura della transazione economica, era mia curiosità anche capire se per voi è automatico o meno comprare online... per me no...


io uso la carta normale, non ho voglia di gestirmene un'altra... troppo pigro per queste cose 
Si per me ormai è automatico... quasi tutto su amazon, pochissimo su ebay.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco che arriva il Piero Angela dei poveri  Leggete immaginando la musica di Quark in sottofondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


non lo sapevo! ....superquark del tradi :up:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Mia figlia piu' piccola compra  quasi tutto tramite Amazon, ogni  tanto anche per me.
> 
> Dalla macchina  fotografica  ai borsoni alle  scarpe.
> 
> ...


maddai anche i mobili?


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> A parte voli/vacanze, prendo giocattoli e attrezzature sportive; vestiti e scarpe vanno provati, quindi no.


voli e vacanze tutto anche io 

però ecco, conosco persone che acquistano direttamente online tutto. io cerco online solo se non trovo qualcosa nei negozi....


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> maddai anche i mobili?



SI.  HANNO ristrutturato un appartamento e comprato I mobili e componenti per la ristrutturazione on line.

Solo che loro sono bravissime a cercare ed usare siti. Io anche quando mi mandano i  vari siti ci rinuncio.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> SI.  HANNO ristrutturato un appartamento e comprato I mobili e componenti per la ristrutturazione on line.
> 
> Solo che loro sono bravissime a cercare ed usare siti. Io anche quando mi mandano i  vari siti ci rinuncio.


ma ci credo, devono essere veramente in gamba, i mobili e componenti ristrutturazione, wow!

io mi incarto con un copripiumino :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> maddai anche i mobili?


Io c'ho comprato i cessi...


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io c'ho comprato i cessi...


Te ne potevo passare un paio io.


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Te ne potevo passare un paio io.


A saperlo!


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Io c'ho comprato i cessi...


vabbè i cessi pure pure :rotfl::rotfl: ma tipo non so un divano? lo compreresti online?


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> vabbè i cessi pure pure :rotfl::rotfl: ma tipo non so un divano? lo compreresti online?


Penso di sì se ci trovo la convenienza.
Tra poco infatti inizierò a fare ricerca in tal senso...leggere sempre i dettagli del prodotto e se non è quello che mi vendono rimandare indietro. Embè!


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Penso di sì se ci trovo la convenienza.
> Tra poco infatti inizierò a fare ricerca in tal senso...leggere sempre i dettagli del prodotto e se non è quello che mi vendono rimandare indietro. Embè!


ma il divano va provato...ne va saggiata la morbidezza, la comodità..... 

io quando ho scelto il mio adorato divano (che tu hai visto) l'ho provato, l'ho tastato :rotfl: io..dovevo sapere se era lui, colui sul quale addormentarmi immancabilmente - come l'anziani - ogni sera


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma il divano va provato...ne va saggiata la morbidezza, la comodità.....
> 
> io quando ho scelto il mio adorato divano (che tu hai visto) l'ho provato, l'ho tastato :rotfl: io..dovevo sapere se era lui, colui sul quale addormentarmi immancabilmente - come l'anziani - ogni sera


Mmmm...mi sa che allora tu sei più simile al mio moroso...il divano lo sceglierà lui proprio perchè deve saggiarlo.
A me basta che mi ci posso buttare...:rotfl:


----------



## Spot (23 Novembre 2015)

Ma nessuno qui spulcia etsy?


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> ma il divano va provato...ne va saggiata la morbidezza, la comodità.....
> 
> io quando ho scelto il mio adorato divano (che tu hai visto) l'ho provato, l'ho tastato :rotfl: io..dovevo sapere se era lui, colui sul quale addormentarmi immancabilmente - come l'anziani - ogni sera



Guarda, io comprando in negozio  li ho cannati ugualmente a volte. Cambiati almeno sei divani negli anni.

Quello che ho adesso e' sacro.   Al mare così così,  provato in gnegozio.

PERCHE'  ti siedi 5 minuti sembrano comodi e non e' la stessa cosa che usarlo.

Quindi a volte meglio sceglierlo da casa con calma,valutando bracioli schienali materiale.

Magari vale per me perche' se entro nei negozi io in 5 minuti devo scegliere pagare ed uscire.  

Non mi piace far perdere tempo. Odio i centri commerciali.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

Poi peri divani per chi e' comodo vale fare un giro alle parte di Forlì. 


Vista una puntata di Report interessantissima sui divani e costi.

DA BRIVIDI!

Un divano made in Italy venduto in negozio a 4.500 euro   pagato  di mano d'opera 400  euro.

Quindi un costo di non oltre 600 700 euro.


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poi peri divani per chi e' comodo vale fare un giro alle parte di Forlì.
> 
> 
> Vista una puntata di Report interessantissima sui divani e costi.
> ...




Mi informo...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Guarda, io comprando in negozio  li ho cannati ugualmente a volte. Cambiati almeno sei divani negli anni.
> 
> Quello che ho adesso e' sacro.   Al mare così così,  provato in gnegozio.
> 
> ...


quello che ho comprato io è avvolgente, ha il poggiapiedi che si alza e lo schienale inclinabile.. mi ci addormento tutte le sere :rotfl::rotfl: è meraviglioso, spero mi duri assai..


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Poi peri divani per chi e' comodo vale fare un giro alle parte di Forlì.
> 
> 
> Vista una puntata di Report interessantissima sui divani e costi.
> ...


che vergogna mamma mia....


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Ma nessuno qui spulcia etsy?


nu  ora vado però!!

ecco se qualcuno ha consigli per siti d'acquisti, condividiamo!!


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quello che ho comprato io è avvolgente, ha il poggiapiedi che si alza e lo schienale inclinabile.. mi ci addormento tutte le sere :rotfl::rotfl: è meraviglioso, spero mi duri assai..


Prossima volta ti presento il mio fidanzato.
Andate a braccetto...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> Prossima volta ti presento il mio fidanzato.
> Andate a braccetto...


anche lui dorme sul divano? :rotfl::rotfl: comunque divano e letto sono SACRI, devono essere ipercomodi..


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

@disincantata: anche io detesto i centri commerciali. detesto la calca, le luci al neon, mi manca l'aria.. preferisco molto di più girare per negozi nelle strade . e pure io ci metto 5 minuti a comprare  Nicka è testimone :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> @disincantata: anche io detesto i centri commerciali. detesto la calca, le luci al neon, mi manca l'aria.. preferisco molto di più girare per negozi nelle strade . e pure io ci metto 5 minuti a comprare  Nicka è testimone :rotfl:


Vabbè...io vado a comprare cruciverba ed esco coi cappotti, che te lo dico a fare...


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> anche lui dorme sul divano? :rotfl::rotfl: comunque divano e letto sono SACRI, devono essere ipercomodi..


A parte che sfindo chiunque a non dormire sul divano...
No no, dicevo che lo vuole uguale uguale al tuo!
Io lo voglio grande ad L, lui più contenuto ma col poggiapiedi e inclinabile...


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Nicka ha detto:


> A parte che sfindo chiunque a non dormire sul divano...
> No no, dicevo che lo vuole uguale uguale al tuo!
> Io lo voglio grande ad L, lui più contenuto ma col poggiapiedi e inclinabile...


io l'ho scelto così per motivi di spazio, come sai  altrimenti l'avrei preso con la penisola di 1 mt e 70, così c'entravo para para sdraiata :rotfl: che bello il divano


----------



## Nicka (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io l'ho scelto così per motivi di spazio, come sai  altrimenti l'avrei preso con la penisola di 1 mt e 70, così c'entravo para para sdraiata :rotfl: che bello il divano


Io ci avanzo pure in un metro e 70!


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quello che ho comprato io è avvolgente, ha il poggiapiedi che si alza e lo schienale inclinabile.. mi ci addormento tutte le sere :rotfl::rotfl: è meraviglioso, spero mi duri assai..



Adesso ne fanno tanti comodissimi, il mio ha gia' 11 anni, ma e' talmente comodo ed in piu' costava tantissimo, che me lo terro' in eterno.

PERO' appunto non si usavano ancora tecnologici.

MIA FIGLIA lo ha comprato un mese fa, casa ristrutturata al 100%, ed ha tutte queste nuove funzioni.

L'altra invece lo ha voluto moderno in pelle, bellissimo da  vedere, ma non e' il massimo come comodita'. Tardi ma lo ha ammesso anche lei.

Pure io e mio marito spesso ci addormentiamo sul divano, lui poi lasciamo perdere......amari ricordi. 

Quello che ho al mare,  preso un anno fa, mi sembrava più comodo in negozio.  Ce  n'era uno che mi piaceva tantissimo  e sicuramente morbido e bello, ma non era a letto.  Con il senno del poi ho sbagliato. Potevo prenderlo e trovare il modo di avere un altra soluzione per un letto in piu'. 

Mia figlia ne sta cercando uno con  letto matrimoniale per un altra casa, hanno ospiti a Natale e non  hanno altri letti.
Spero lo trovi usato perche' non e' casa sua ed ha gia'speso troppo impropriamente.
Lui non si decide ma Natale sta arrivando ed gli ospiti sono suoi.  Mah


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Ecco che arriva il Piero Angela dei poveri  Leggete immaginando la musica di Quark in sottofondo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fattela prendere pure la mano, ne vale la pena.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Fattela prendere pure la mano, ne vale la pena.


quoto, e aggiungo.

@Falcor: io ho visto dei coralli muoversi, ero ubriaca? :rotfl: e allora, posto tutto ciò, l'anemone di mare, la casetta dei pesci pagliaccio, cos'è?


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto, e aggiungo.
> 
> @Falcor: io ho visto dei coralli muoversi, ero ubriaca? :rotfl: e allora, posto tutto ciò, l'anemone di mare, la casetta dei pesci pagliaccio, cos'è?


Spongebob chi è? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Edit: se avvii un acquario mi raccomando non metterci mano se non mi consulti, altrimenti, credimi, avrai problemi per sempre. I pesci poi ne pagano la conseguenza, morendo, e tu ne paghi la conseguenza in denaro, perdita di tempo ed un acquario altamente instabile e non adatto ad accogliere nessuna forma di vita. A parte i batteri. Che sono soprattutto vita.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Spongebob chi è? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


eddai non mi perculare per la mia ABISSALE ignoranza, i pesci li conosco un po', la flora zero proprio :nuke:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Adesso ne fanno tanti comodissimi, il mio ha gia' 11 anni, ma e' talmente comodo ed in piu' costava tantissimo, che me lo terro' in eterno.
> 
> PERO' appunto non si usavano ancora tecnologici.
> 
> ...


Mondo Convenienza? il rapporto qualità prezzo è buono, io mi ci trovo bene.. per un divano letto è l'ideale magari...


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> eddai non mi perculare per la mia ABISSALE ignoranza, i pesci li conosco un po', la flora zero proprio :nuke:






:kiss:


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :kiss:


zzù per l'acquario poi ti stalkero, sappilo


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> zzù per l'acquario poi ti stalkero, sappilo


Sai bene che puoi, d'altronde è di una semplicità sbalorditiva tenere vivo un acquario. Purtroppo tra negozianti ignoranti e quelli furbetti tenere un acquario vivo diventa bastanza complicato.

Ti faccio un esempio che se vuoi puoi anche constatare tu: Prova ad andare in un negozio di acquari, domandagli cosa fare per avviare un acquario, e soprattutto domandagli quanto l'acquario deve stare a girare ed in quale maniera. 

Guarda tesoro, sono quasi sicuro che ti dirà di farlo girare per 15 gg, di mettere delle fiale per l'avvio e di usare un biocondizionatore per l'acqua e dopo potrai mettere i pesci. Bene, è tutto sbagliato.


----------



## disincantata (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Mondo Convenienza? il rapporto qualità prezzo è buono, io mi ci trovo bene.. per un divano letto è l'ideale magari...



Gia' suggerito  ma lui e' un perditempo e tiratardi.

LA CAMERA che hanno in quella casa l'ho ordinata io altrimenti avrebbero dormito in terra se aspettavo lui.

Non ho preso altro perche'  sono sicura non durera'. Per quello non voglio lei spenda altri soldi. Lei ha casa sua tutta nuova. Vuota.  

Meglio non pensarci o mi arrabbio.  Continuano a litigare.


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?
> 
> ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...


Non per i vestiti e scarpe, anche io ho timore che poi le taglie non corrispondano.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non per i vestiti e scarpe, anche io ho timore che poi le taglie non corrispondano.


Non so perchè ma leggendoti ho pensato al reggiseno, che tra taglia e coppa il problema si risolve. No aspè ci stanno le stecchette che a volte danno fastidio a volte no! e non parliamo della saponetta! :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non so perchè ma leggendoti ho pensato al reggiseno, che tra taglia e coppa il problema si risolve. No aspè ci stanno le stecchette che a volte danno fastidio a volte no! e non parliamo della saponetta! :singleeye:


Te possino!!!!!!!


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Gia' suggerito  ma lui e' un perditempo e tiratardi.
> 
> LA CAMERA che hanno in quella casa l'ho ordinata io altrimenti avrebbero dormito in terra se aspettavo lui.
> 
> ...


... oltre che lei ha casa sua e lo aiuta ad arredare, è pure pigro, perditempo...vabbè ok...non commento :singleeye:

chi ha il pane non ha i denti, mai.


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non per i vestiti e scarpe, anche io ho timore che poi le taglie non corrispondano.


voglio un paio di stivali, sono favolosi, li ho trovati solo online ma ho paura per la misura.......cosa vincerà? il buonsenso o l'istinto shoppingaro? :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> voglio un paio di stivali, sono favolosi, li ho trovati solo online ma ho paura per la misura.......cosa vincerà? il buonsenso o l'istinto shoppingaro? :rotfl:


Mio nipote le scarpe le acquista solo online di marca e devo dire che nonostante il mio scetticismo non ha avuto mai problemi


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mio nipote le scarpe le acquista solo online di marca e devo dire che nonostante il mio scetticismo non ha avuto mai problemi



io voglio questi grigi:

mi fido....?


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io voglio questi grigi:
> 
> mi fido....?
> View attachment 10944


Belli, belli, si  Fidati .... Io mi sono acquistata per l'ennesima volta gli stivali bikkemberg  Troppo comodiiiii


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Belli, belli, si  Fidati .... Io mi sono acquistata per l'ennesima volta gli stivali bikkemberg  Troppo comodiiiii


grande Fiamma anche tu shoppingara :rotfl::rotfl: ok mi fido.....vi farò sapere!!

mi sono innamorata di un paio di bikkemberg color testa di moro, costano un botto ma prima o poi.....:carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grande Fiamma anche tu shoppingara :rotfl::rotfl: ok mi fido.....vi farò sapere!!
> 
> mi sono innamorata di un paio di bikkemberg color testa di moro, costano un botto ma prima o poi.....:carneval:


Io me li sono presi neri a questo giro  io ho l'amica che ha il negozio con dockstep, samsonite, bikkemberg e altre marche che mi garbano e mi fa sempre sconti favolosi  Quindi tutti ciò che va ai miei piedi viene dal suo negozio


----------



## banshee (23 Novembre 2015)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io me li sono presi neri a questo giro  io ho l'amica che ha il negozio con dockstep, samsonite, bikkemberg e altre marche che mi garbano e mi fa sempre sconti favolosi  Quindi tutti ciò che va ai miei piedi viene dal suo negozio


ecco, queste sì che sono amiche  :up:


----------



## Falcor (23 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> quoto, e aggiungo.
> 
> @Falcor: io ho visto dei coralli muoversi, ero ubriaca? :rotfl: e allora, posto tutto ciò, l'anemone di mare, la casetta dei pesci pagliaccio, cos'è?


Ubriaca non so fo, forse avevano sbagliato i dosaggi dell'ossigeno col respiratore 

Allora, le anemoni di mare sono sempre _cnidari_, ovvero polipi (quindi NON SONO PIANTE ), semplicemente hanno tentacoli più lunghi e quindi avverti meglio il movimento. Se invece prendi specie di polipi più piccine per vederli devi prendere la lente d'ingrandimento e noteresti che dal corallo spuntano tanti tentacolini che si muovono, i polipi si muovono non il corallo eh 

Tu la chiami la casetta di Nemo perché è un rapporto simbionte. I pesci pagliaccio sono immuni ai tentacoli urticanti delle anemoni e riescono a passare attraverso. Il beneficio per le anemoni è che i pesciolini tengono pulita l'anemone rimuovendo scorie del substrato e altre schifezzelle che possono depositarsi tra i tentacoli.

Il momento Quark è stato offerto da Amazon.it


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Il 27 novembre scatta il black Friday di Amazon


----------



## disincantata (24 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il 27 novembre scatta il black Friday di Amazon



Traduci per la nonnina del forum. Saldi?


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Traduci per la nonnina del forum. Saldi?


Teoricamente saldissimi che durano solo un giorno. Quando viene fatto in punti vendita "fisici" i negozi vengono presi davvero d'assalto.
Non so come sarà su Amazon, ma è bene darci un occhio


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Mah, l'ultima volta cercai qualcosa di interessante ma non trovai nulla.


----------



## Spot (24 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Mah, l'ultima volta cercai qualcosa di interessante ma non trovai nulla.


Lasciami sognare almeno. 
Su libri niente? Solo vestiario e tecnologia?


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

A sto giro niente particolari offerte sui libri pare. Leggi un pò questo link con alcune info maggiori:

http://www.macitynet.it/black-frida...ite-reflex-nikon-gopro-cuffie-custodie-altro/

Comunque la mia ex era iscritta ad un sito in cui la gente metteva la sua libreria e gli altri potevano chiedere in prestito i libri. Usando "piego di libri" (o qualcosa del genere) della Posta spedirli costava pochissimo. Non ricordo il nome del sito ma era una cosa fighissima, ti ci vedrei bene a te.


----------



## Fiammetta (24 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Teoricamente saldissimi che durano solo un giorno. Quando viene fatto in punti vendita "fisici" i negozi vengono presi davvero d'assalto.
> Non so come sarà su Amazon, ma è bene darci un occhio


Si impallerà il sito, immagino, saldissimi su tutto ?


----------



## Falcor (24 Novembre 2015)

Non tutto tutto, solo alcune categorie.

E comunque sempre a spendere soldi stai sorella. Conserva i soldi che mo viene natale e devi farmi il regalo, basta sciarpe e pantofole. Quest'anno voglio il regalo figo


----------



## Falcor (25 Novembre 2015)




----------



## Ryoga74 (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> View attachment 10950


[emoji23] [emoji23] [emoji23]


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Il 27 novembre scatta il black Friday di Amazon


grande!! grazie per l'info!! io ci do un'occhiata, ci terremo aggiornati in tempo reale :carneval:


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> A sto giro niente particolari offerte sui libri pare. Leggi un pò questo link con alcune info maggiori:
> 
> http://www.macitynet.it/black-frida...ite-reflex-nikon-gopro-cuffie-custodie-altro/
> 
> Comunque la mia ex era iscritta ad un sito in cui la gente metteva la sua libreria e gli altri potevano chiedere in prestito i libri. Usando "piego di libri" (o qualcosa del genere) della Posta spedirli costava pochissimo. Non ricordo il nome del sito ma era una cosa fighissima, ti ci vedrei bene a te.


Figherrimo! 
Io ne conoscevo un altro.. Non ricordo bene come funzionasse, ma tu lasciavi un libro in un punto della città insieme a degli indizi.. È così a giro tra i vari utenti. Mai partecipato però, perché nelle città piccole non funziona un granché.


----------



## Spot (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> grande!! grazie per l'info!! io ci do un'occhiata, ci terremo aggiornati in tempo reale :carneval:


:up:
Ti sei vista etsy?
È molto carino, e la particolarità è che è dedicato totalmente all'artigianato e al vintage.
L'unico problema è che i prezzi sono spesso alti.


----------



## banshee (25 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> :up:
> Ti sei vista etsy?
> È molto carino, e la particolarità è che è dedicato totalmente all'artigianato e al vintage.
> L'unico problema è che i prezzi sono spesso alti.


ho visto! e ovviamente ho anche trovato cose che mi piacciono  nella categoria "oggetti per la casa".. i cuscini decorativi sono figherrimi  solo che appunto non è molto economico... però vale la pena dargli un'occhiata!


----------



## georgemary (25 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?
> 
> ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...


per il vestiaro mi spavento, ho bisogno di vedermi le cose addosso, mi capita di comprare su siti dove fanno le offerte di marche a metà prezzo e lì conoscendo le marche mi è capitato di comprare costumi, intimo e vestiaro per bambini.

Altre cose o ebay o amazon


----------



## Ultimo (25 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> per il vestiaro mi spavento, ho bisogno di vedermi le cose addosso, mi capita di comprare su siti dove fanno le offerte di marche a metà prezzo e lì conoscendo le marche mi è capitato di comprare costumi, intimo e vestiaro per bambini.
> 
> Altre cose o ebay o amazon


IT, ma sono certo che mi si perdonerà e che tu mi capisca eccome: l'altro giorno metto in macchina dei capi di abbigliamento del cucciolo che a Dicembre fa due anni, e visto che siamo nel passaggio di stagione, la sera dopo aver staccato dal lavoro entro in un negozio di abbigliamento per bambini, quasi duecento euro di spesa, ma, madonna santa benedetta quanto è stato bello guardare, toccare e provare le misure del nuovo col vecchio... è un mondo magico l'abbigliamento dei bambini e dei ragazzi. Peccato non possa vestirmi come loro.


----------



## georgemary (25 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> IT, ma sono certo che mi si perdonerà e che tu mi capisca eccome: l'altro giorno metto in macchina dei capi di abbigliamento del cucciolo che a Dicembre fa due anni, e visto che siamo nel passaggio di stagione, la sera dopo aver staccato dal lavoro entro in un negozio di abbigliamento per bambini, quasi duecento euro di spesa, ma, madonna santa benedetta quanto è stato bello guardare, toccare e provare le misure del nuovo col vecchio... è un mondo magico l'abbigliamento dei bambini e dei ragazzi. Peccato non possa vestirmi come loro.


Ultimo stupendo!
Poi non puoi capire ora che ho la femmina! E' tutta un'altra cosa!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ultimo stupendo!
> Poi non puoi capire ora che ho la femmina! E' tutta un'altra cosa!



ahahahhahahahahahh io ti odio! madonna se ti odio! "la tua è istigazione a delinquere"... Mo mi metto in opera e vediamo se una femminuccia.... :carneval:  


PS: Se lo viene a sapere mia moglie, minimo me lo taglia! :carneval:


----------



## georgemary (26 Novembre 2015)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ahahahhahahahahahh io ti odio! madonna se ti odio! "la tua è istigazione a delinquere"... Mo mi metto in opera e vediamo se una femminuccia.... :carneval:
> 
> 
> PS: Se lo viene a sapere mia moglie, minimo me lo taglia! :carneval:


 Ultimo è così.
Quando entri in un negozio per bambini non lo hai visto che il reparto maschio non ha un tubo???
Io ogni volta ci rimanevo male, per i maschietti che trovi di carino una camicetta, un pantaloncino, ma sono sempre le stesse cose, il reparto femminuccia è tutta un'altra cosa!!!

Tu hai 3 maschi! Lo capisco! Povera tua moglie!


----------



## Ultimo (26 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ultimo è così.
> Quando entri in un negozio per bambini non lo hai visto che il reparto maschio non ha un tubo???
> Io ogni volta ci rimanevo male, per i maschietti che trovi di carino una camicetta, un pantaloncino, ma sono sempre le stesse cose, il reparto femminuccia è tutta un'altra cosa!!!
> 
> Tu hai 3 maschi! Lo capisco! Povera tua moglie!



Hai ragione....

Povera mia moglie? Ah si, ti riferisci alla spesa per i tre guinzagli. Siamo noi, i tre maschietti, ad essere poveri.. :carneval:

( Alcune volte mi domando e dico, ma come fa mia moglie a sopportarci) :carneval: Santa donna yè!!


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

In camera mia.
Queste.
Starebbero.
Benissimo.


----------



## Falcor (26 Novembre 2015)

Trmoncina per mettere queste in camera tua dovresti fare tanti di quei buchi nel muro che già ti vedo ricoverata con un esaurimento nervoso  

Muro 2 - Spot 0


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?
> 
> ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...


libri quasi sempre online.
qualche elettrodomestico... anche il frigo. 

abbigliamento a volte sarebbe possibile, con qualche marchio di cui conosci bene la vestibilità. ma invece no, perché... vuoi mettere il divertimento di girare per i negozi?:facepalm::sbatti:


----------



## banshee (26 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> libri quasi sempre online.
> qualche elettrodomestico... anche il frigo.
> 
> abbigliamento a volte sarebbe possibile, con qualche marchio di cui conosci bene la vestibilità. ma invece no, perché... vuoi mettere il divertimento di girare per i negozi?:facepalm::sbatti:


Ecco per esempio i libri....il mercato online è la tua (vostra) prima scelta oppure prima libreria/mercatini e se non trovi online?

Io pure mi scoccio a girare, solitamente compro in tempo 3 secondi :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ecco per esempio i libri....il mercato online è la tua (vostra) prima scelta oppure prima libreria/mercatini e se non trovi online?
> 
> Io pure mi scoccio a girare, solitamente compro in tempo 3 secondi :rotfl: :rotfl:


Online prima scelta sempre e comunque.
Ma che te lo dico a fare... qua di librerie decenti (per me) non ce ne sono, e per trovare una Feltrinelli devo farmi un'ora di treno


----------



## Spot (26 Novembre 2015)

Falcor ha detto:


> Trmoncina per mettere queste in camera tua dovresti fare tanti di quei buchi nel muro che già ti vedo ricoverata con un esaurimento nervoso
> 
> Muro 2 - Spot 0


Te possino.
L'avrò vinta io alla fine, sappilo.


----------



## Flavia (26 Novembre 2015)

georgemary ha detto:


> Ultimo stupendo!
> Poi non puoi capire ora che ho la femmina! E' tutta un'altra cosa!


se avessi una bambina
non farei più niente
se non passare tutto il giorno
a vestirla e pettinarla


----------



## passante (26 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> Ecco per esempio i libri....il mercato online è la tua (vostra) prima scelta oppure prima libreria/mercatini e se non trovi online?
> 
> Io pure mi scoccio a girare, solitamente compro in tempo 3 secondi :rotfl: :rotfl:



per i libri andiamo subito online, un po' per pigrizia/comodità e un po' perché facilmente sono scontati.
poi a dirla tutta se li trovo in ebook ormai preferisco (costano meno, non occupano spazio, e non necessitano occhiali :facepalm. sì certo il piacere del libro in carta, di sfogliarlo, di sottolinearlo, di trovargli un posto nella libreria... tutto verissimo. ma i libri ci sommergeranno se non mettiamo un freno... l'ebook è un male necessario


----------



## lunaiena (27 Novembre 2015)

Flavia ha detto:


> se avessi una bambina
> non farei più niente
> se non passare tutto il giorno
> a vestirla e pettinarla


io lo faccio con il maschio 
porello
ha dei bei capelli ricci e biondi 
e per essere così piccoli anche tanti e  lunghi...


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

oggi è il black friday!! tutti online yuuh!


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

passante ha detto:


> per i libri andiamo subito online, un po' per pigrizia/comodità e un po' perché facilmente sono scontati.
> poi a dirla tutta se li trovo in ebook ormai preferisco (costano meno, non occupano spazio, e non necessitano occhiali :facepalm. sì certo il piacere del libro in carta, di sfogliarlo, di sottolinearlo, di trovargli un posto nella libreria... tutto verissimo. ma i libri ci sommergeranno se non mettiamo un freno... l'ebook è un male necessario


io sono ancora fedele ai libri cartacei ma per poco. appena fatto trasloco, solo per i libri è stata una tragedia, basta, passo agli ebook anche io :singleeye:


----------



## ivanl (27 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> io sono ancora fedele ai libri cartacei ma per poco. appena fatto trasloco, solo per i libri è stata una tragedia, basta, passo agli ebook anche io :singleeye:


mai, io passo tutto il giorno davanti ad un monitor, pure a casa no.


----------



## banshee (27 Novembre 2015)

ivanl ha detto:


> mai, io passo tutto il giorno davanti ad un monitor, pure a casa no.


anche io... e come te adoro i libri.... ma non ho più posto, ho traslocato e solo per i libri è stato un macello... per non parlare dei fumetti (la collezione di DYD)....


----------



## Flavia (27 Novembre 2015)

lunaiena ha detto:


> io lo faccio con il maschio
> porello
> ha dei bei capelli ricci e biondi
> e per essere così piccoli anche tanti e  lunghi...


Lunottino bello:inlove:
macchè porello, fortunello!
ci sono tantissimi vestitini adorabili
anche per i maschietti, ma
per le bambine c'è
una scelta infinita di cose sfiziose
dal vestitino alla fascetta per i capelli...


----------



## Stark72 (27 Novembre 2015)

Io compro giocattoli e giochi per la wii su Amazon
Ogni tanto qualche coupon su Groupon (occhiali da sole, libri...)
Ho anche preso qualcosina su Zalando.

Su Zalando m'hanno craccato l'account e hanno provato a fare acquisti con la mia carta (per mille duri mortacci loro), fortunatamente serviva un codice di sicurezza e non ci sono riusciti.

Comunque on line si risparmia un botto e a parte qualche possibile disavventura che può essere arginata con le giuste accortezze, si risparmia un bel po'.


----------



## Spot (28 Novembre 2015)

Black friday infruttuoso


----------



## perplesso (28 Novembre 2015)

[video=youtube;KK2XFYL3D80]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KK2XFYL3D80[/video]


----------



## banshee (28 Novembre 2015)

SpotlessMind ha detto:


> Black friday infruttuoso


Si anche per me.....
In compenso oggi a Napoli ho fatto ottimo shopping reale


----------



## oro.blu (30 Novembre 2015)

banshee ha detto:


> comprate on line? se sì, cosa acquistate? vi fidate a comprare vestiti, scarpe et simili...?
> 
> ho trovato un sito favoloso per lo shopping on line ma non so se fidarmi o meno, per il discorso taglie...


io compro prodotti per la dieta (proteinati) da 2 siti francesi. Qualche crema, integratori, qualche prodotto tecnologico...
vestiti e scarpe non mi fido, mi piacciono le cose bizzarre ma devo provarle in quanto non avendo decisamente un fisico da starlette molto spesso quello che mi piace mi sta da cani


----------

